# Private health insurance providers



## PuraVida (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi there!

What company providing private health insurance do you employ to obtain local coverage in Turkey? Are you happy with the services?

It is my understanding in order to be granted a residence permit in Turkey one must be in possession of the appropriate health insurance certificate.

I believe such information may be of service to many expats-to-be. Please chime in, folks!


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Most banks have a private insurance arm : the branch where you have your account will be able to help you. Read all clauses carefully!


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

I thought TUrkey scrapped the heath care for expats????


----------



## IamGreg (Sep 10, 2014)

health*


----------

